# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Προτάσεις εξωτερικού setup

## koki

Επειδή με πιάσαν οι καλές μου (κ. πρέσβη μας κακομαθαίνετε)
Ιδού κάποιες πιθανές λύσεις. Οι τιμές είναι στο περίπου τιμές που γνωρίζω ότι κυκλοφορούν σε ελληνικά καταστήματα. 

Επαναλάβατε για κάθε interface (στο περίπου)


1)'Ενα πιθανό "καλό" και σχετικά επεκτάσιμο setup:

wrap περ. 120 Ε
minipci + CF περ.70 Ε
ethernet καλώδιο (πολλά μέτρα) 10 Ε
πιάτο + feeder = περ. 50 Ε
καλώδιο RF (4-5 μέτρα) και βύσματα περ 20 Ε
pigtail(s) περ 20 Ε
βάσεις για πιάτα και λοιπά πιθανά πραγματάκια περ. 30-50 Ε
_σύνολο της τάξης των 300-350Ε_ 

2)Ένα λιγότερο καλό αλλά πιθανώς φθηνότερο setup:

dlink 900+ περ. 90 Ε
ethernet καλώδιο (πολλά μέτρα) 10 Ε
πιάτο + feeder = περ. 50 Ε
καλώδιο RF (4-5 μέτρα) και βύσματα περ 20 Ε
pigtail περ. 10-15 Ε
βάσεις για πιάτα και λοιπά πιθανά πραγματάκια περ. 30-50 Ε
_σύνολο τάξης των 200-250Ε_ 

3)Setup για pc λιγότερο από 10 πραγματικά μέτρα καλωδίου από την κεραία(εξαιρετικά σπάνια περίπτωση): 

netgear ma311 μεταχειρισμένη το πιο πιθανό περ. 30 Ε
πιάτο + feeder = περ. 50 Ε
καλώδιο RF (μέχρι 10 το παρα πολύ) και βύσματα περ. 35 Ε 
pigtail περ. 10-15 Ε
βάσεις για πιάτα και λοιπά πιθανά πραγματάκια περ. 30-50 Ε
_σύνολο τάξης 150-200 Ε_


4)Έκδοση του (3) με ταρατσο-pc. Πλήρως επεκτάσιμο/παραμετροποιήσιμο ως λύση.

ό,τι λέει το (3) 
συν τα έξοδα ενός ταρατσοπισιού ή της μετατροπής κάποιου δεύτερου δικού μας 
μείον λίγο καλώδιο RF καταλλήλως
συν καλώδιο ethernet καταλλήλως (τα δύο αυτά πιθανώς να ισοψηφισθούν)
_σύνολο άγνωστο.. συνήθως μπαίνεις στον πειρασμό και άλλων ΒΒ και μετά χρωστάς, σε δένουν, σου φαίρνουμε n-type στη φυλακή κλπ_

*Σημειώσεις:* 
α. Πάντα σου φεύγουν 50-100 και πάνω Ε από ό,τι ήλπιζες
β. Ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις  ::  
γ. Τα παραπάνω είναι εντελώς ενδεικτικά, καμία ευθύνη δε φέρω εάν γράφω μπούρδες ή/και σας καεί το βίντεο.
δ. Οι ανάγκες κάθε περιοχής είναι διαφορετικές.

----------


## mojiro

πλεον οι τιμες εχουν πεσει!

προσφατα στηθηκε κομβος με κοστος κατω απο 300ευ και 2 bblinks με τον
παρακατω εξοπλισμο

1 τυπικο γαλβανιζε ιστο με στυριξη σε τοιχο & αντιριδες
2 πιατα 80cm
2 feeders 5g - χειροποιητα
4 βυσματα ntype
4 μετρα καλωδιο Η200
2 pigtail ufl(ipex)-ntype
2 winstron cm9
1 wrap με 2 lan, 1 compact flash & 1 poe
1 μικρο ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι & στιριγματα στον ιστο
& καμποσα μετρα utp

ξεχασα κατι  ::  *?*
ποσο σας κοστισε το setup με dlink/wrt ?

----------


## Tenorism

offtopic:
Το wrap παίζει καλά με 2 a link; Νομίζω πως δεν μπορεί να τα σηκώσει και τα 2 στο full

----------


## Zakk

Ταρατσο-pc με pci ή wrap κ γιατί?
Στο wrap ποιά minipci?

----------


## argi

> offtopic: 
> Το wrap παίζει καλά με 2 a link; Νομίζω πως δεν μπορεί να τα σηκώσει και τα 2 στο full


Νομίζω ότι κανένα λινκ δεν παίζει σταθερά στο full λόγω passthrough traffic... Άντε να τραβάει κανα burst που και που...
Οπότε πρακτικά ακόμα κι αν δεν τα σηκώνει το μόνο που χάνει είναι ο κάτοχος του wrap να έχει ο ίδιος λίγο μικρότερες επιδόσεις στο download του...




> Ταρατσο-pc με pci ή wrap κ γιατί? 
> Στο wrap ποιά minipci?


Wrap αν μέχρι 2 if και πολύ καλή λύση αν πας κάπου μακρυά απο την κεντρική σου εγκατάσταση... Γιατί...? Γιατί POE = 20-25μ FTP καλώδιο και δεν θες τιποτα αλλο... Επίσης μπαινει ευκολα σε ένα μικρό κουτάκι και πολύ κοντα στην κεραια, άρα και με μικρό καλώδιο (φτηνότερα, μικρότερες απωλειες). Καλό για να ξεκινήσεις και δεν παει χαμενο αργοτερα ακομα κι αν βαλεις PC. Oti ισχυει για τα wrap ισχύει και για routerboard, soekris κλπ απο πλευρας ευελιξίας

Για καρτες senao για b, Αtheros CM9 για a... 

Για κάρτες ομοίως και για PC (με adaptor μονο ή τετραπλό)
Το PC ειναι 
+πιο ευκολο να βρεις ενα παλιο και να κανεις την δουλεια σου
+πιο επεκτασιμο και μαλλον θα παιζει περισσότερο traffic (με ενα Ρ[email protected] κάνεις μια χαρά την δουλειά σου με 4-5 ifs)
- θέλει 220V ρευμα
- Θέλει μεγαλύτερο κούτί και συνήθως μπαινει πιο μακρυα απο οτι 1 wrap και άρα μεγαλύτερα καλώδια κλπ.

@rg!

----------


## Zakk

minipci για g τι προτείνεις?
Επίσης, με το λειτουργικό που παίρνει και το wrap και το pc, είναι εύκολα στη διαχείριση? δίνουν δυνατότητες όπως πχ το openwrt?

----------


## argi

H atheros παιζει καλα και σε g αλλά το g δεν προτείνεται γενικώς...
Επίσης σημαντικό είναι πάντα οι 2 απέναντι του Link να έχουν εξοπλισμό που να παιζει μεταξύ τους... για αυτο και συνήθως οι δυο ακρες του λινκ εχουν τον ιδιο... (οχι απαραιτητα) αλλα βγαζεις ενα παραγοντα προβληαμτων απο την μεση...

Wrap kai PC μπορούν να παρουν λιγο πολυ τα ιδια...
- Mikrotik (απλο και μια χαρά για routing για αυτο και το εχει βαλει κόσμος)
- Linux. Aν τα πας καλά και ανετα με το Linux είναι μια επιλογή... αν δεν είσαι σχετικός βαζεις mikrotik και κανεις την δουλεια σου ευκολα...

Mikrotik
+ Interface
+ Easy setup
- Non free
- Non open 

Linux
- interface
- learning curve
+ Free, open
+ πειραματιζεσαι περισσοτερο

το ΟPENwrt αν δεν κανω λαθος φτιαχτηκε για να παιζει μονο σε wrt και αυτό δεν παιζει και σε όλα... Αλλά ότι κάνεις με openwrt το κανεις και με τα αλλα και καλύτερα...

@rg!

----------


## Zakk

UBIQUITI networks: Super Range 2 mini pci (atheros 5212 & 5213MAC/BB).
Τέλος!
Δεν παίζει να υπάρχει κάρτα με καλύτερη ευαισθησία...

----------


## Zakk

Στα ταρατσο-pc γιατί βάζουν compact flash memory και δεν αφήνουν το δίσκο?

----------


## argi

Γιατί τα δεδομενα που θες να βαλεις ειναι λίγα, δεν έχεις πολλές εγγραφες (τα logs τα περνας ευκολα σε αλλο μηχανημα), δεν ζεστενεται, δεν εχει μηχανικα μερη και έχει μικρότερη κατανάλωση... 

@rg!

----------


## Zakk

Πόσα mb πρέπει να είναι η compact flash σε ένα τέτοιο pc με mini pci που τρέχει linux?
Επίσης πόση ram χρειάζεται στο σύστημα?

----------


## Vigor

> *IA32 Hardware requirements* 
> CPU and motherboard - advanced 4th generation (core frequency 100MHz or more), 5th generation (Intel Pentium, Cyrix 6X86, AMD K5 or comparable) or newer uniprocessor (multi-processor systems are not supported) Intel IA-32 (i386) compatible architecture with PCI local bus 
> RAM - *minimum 32 MiB*, *maximum 1 GiB*; *64 MiB or more recommended* 
> Non-volatile storage medium - standard ATA/IDE interface controller and drive (SCSI and USB controllers and drives are not supported; RAID controllers that require additional drivers are not supported; SATA is only supported in legacy access mode) with *minimum of 64 Mb* space; Flash and Microdrive devices may be connected using an adapted with ATA interface

----------


## mojiro

*Προτεινόμενο SETUP για client σε 802.11b*
CPU: Pentium 1 200 MHz - τσάμπα
Motherboard: Mini AT - τσάμπα
RAM: 64 MBytes - τσάμπα εώς 5eu
PSU: AT 200 Watt - τσάμπα
WIFI: Winstron CM9(+ MPci Adapter + NType Female Pigtail) - 42eu εως 55eu
LAN: Realtek RTL-8139 - 3eu εώς 5eu
HD/CF: 80 MBytes - τσάμπα(HD) & 16.6eu εως 25eu(CF + CF->IDE Adapter)
OS: Mikrotik 2.8.26 - www.mikrotik.com
*Σύνολο 45eu εώς 90eu*

*Τα παρακάτω είναι τα συνηθισμένα ότι συσκευή και αν βάλετε*
ΙΣΤΟΣ: τυπικός γαλβανιζέ + αντιρίδες + στριφόνια κλπ... - 12eu εώς 35eu
ΠΙΑΤΟ: 80 cm σιδερένιο - 12eu εώς 25eu
FEEDER: Yagi 9db - 20eu εώς 30eu
ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ RF: (3 μέτρα συνήθως) Η200 - 1.7eu εώς 2.1eu το μέτρο
ΒΥΣΜΑΤΑ RF: (2x) NType male - 2eu εώς 2.5eu το ένα
ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ LAN: UTP CAT 5 - 0.16eu εώς 0.22eu το μέτρο
ΒΥΣΜΑΤΑ UTP: (2x) rj-45 - 0.1eu το ένα
ΚΟΥΤΙ: 15cm x 20cm x 30cm - 14eu εώς 19eu
*Σύνολο 92eu εώς 127eu (3 μέτρα RF + 25 μέτρα UTP + 2 από κάθε βύσμα)*

Δοκιμάζεται καθημερινά στον κόμβο μου. Βγάζει καθαρά 612 KBytes
σε UP/DOWN TCP Traffic. Το κόστος είναι μηδαμηνό για το setup του
pc-router ενω παράλληλα καλύπτει πλήρως τις ανάγκες (οικονομικές &
δυκτιακές) ενός νέου client. είναι πιο οικονομικό από wrt/dlink και πιο
αποδοτικό για το μέλλον. Ο όγκος του ειναι μίκρος και χωράει εύκολα
μέσα σε ένα ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί.

Πληροφορίες για την προμήθεια των παραπάνω, μόνο μέσω pm, email,
voip, τηλέφωνο, κλπ.

----------


## Zakk

Βασικά εγώ το θέλω για client σε g, που μας βγάζει κοντά στα 20mbps, και παραπάνω με super range 2.
Το θέμα είναι, στο pc αυτό:
-πως θα περάσω τα linux στη cf(ποια linux και τι πακέτα ακριβώς χρειάζομαι)? (δεν υπάρχει cd-rom)
-πως θα το χειρίζομαι μετά remote από το δίκτυο? (δεν υπάρχει οθόνη)

----------


## mojiro

> Βασικά εγώ το θέλω για client σε g, που μας βγάζει κοντά στα 20mbps, και παραπάνω με super range 2.
> Το θέμα είναι, στο pc αυτό:
> -πως θα περάσω τα linux στη cf(ποια linux και τι πακέτα ακριβώς χρειάζομαι)? (δεν υπάρχει cd-rom)
> -πως θα το χειρίζομαι μετά remote από το δίκτυο? (δεν υπάρχει οθόνη)


την cf το συστημα θα τη δει ως σκληρο δισκο κανονικα.
στη cf θα βαλεις mikrotik, που θα πρεπει απο καπου να το προμηθευτεις.
το mikrotik εχει ενα πολυ καλο tool για remote administration που τρεχει
μεσω windows.

----------


## Zakk

Με την compact flash δε νομίζω να έχω τις ταχύτητες που θα είχε ένας δίσκος όμως, ε?

----------


## B52

> Με την compact flash δε νομίζω να έχω τις ταχύτητες που θα είχε ένας δίσκος όμως, ε?


Σε read ειναι πιο γρηγορη..  ::

----------


## ngia

[quote="Zakk"]Βασικά εγώ το θέλω για client σε g, που μας βγάζει κοντά στα 20mbps, και παραπάνω με super range 2.
[quote]
Είναι κακή επιλογή η παραπάνω.
Σε g καλύπτει περισσότερα φάσμα απότι σε b με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλείς και να δέχεσε μεγάλες παρεμβολές στους γείτονες σου. Το δικτυο παίζει σε b ή a, το g δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε.
H sr2 βγάζει 400mw , μαζί με την κεραία θα είσαι στα 23+26=49dBm ενώ το όριο που έχει ορίσει η ΕΕΤΤ είναι 20dBm. Με τόση ισχύ αφετέρου θα δημιουργείς πρόβλημα σε γείτονες.
Κατά συνέπεια φτιάξε ένα λινκ σε α με μια κοινή κάρτα atheros.

----------


## Zakk

Είμαι από το ασύρματο της Τρίπολης, που όλα τα ap εκτός ενός παίζουν σε g.
Τώρα για την sr2, δε γίνεται να της ρυθμίσω ισχύ είτε μέσω microtic είτε μέσω debian?

----------


## dti

MikroTik Routerboard 532.5A Level5 AP Bundle 64 MB

Τo γνωστό routerboard της Mikrotik τώρα με 64 Μb RAM με τιμή κάπου 15 ευρώ ακριβότερη από το αντίστοιχο με τα 32 MB... 

Ψήνομαι να πάρω ένα...  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> MikroTik Routerboard 532.5A Level5 AP Bundle 64 MB
> 
> Τo γνωστό routerboard της Mikrotik τώρα με 64 Μb RAM με τιμή κάπου 15 ευρώ ακριβότερη από το αντίστοιχο με τα 32 MB... 
> 
> Ψήνομαι να πάρω ένα...



poe?? (link please)

----------


## Zakk

Για debian-άκι σε compact flash?
Που θα το βρώ?
Θέλει πακέτα extra?
Φτάνει μαι 128mb cf?

----------


## mojiro

> Για debian-άκι σε compact flash?
> Που θα το βρώ?
> Θέλει πακέτα extra?
> Φτάνει μαι 128mb cf?


2 λυσεις:
ο ευκολος - γρηγορος, βαζεις mikrotik
ο δυσκολος, βαζεις το voyage linux που φτιαχνει ο acoul (ενωτητα linux)

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> MikroTik Routerboard 532.5A Level5 AP Bundle 64 MB
> 
> Τo γνωστό routerboard της Mikrotik τώρα με 64 Μb RAM με τιμή κάπου 15 ευρώ ακριβότερη από το αντίστοιχο με τα 32 MB... 
> 
> Ψήνομαι να πάρω ένα... 
> 
> 
> ...


http://wifi.ozo.com/images/lm2576.jpg
http://gallery.ozo.com/albums/AWMN/Wrap ... dc-reg.jpg

----------


## sotiris

ΡΟΕ για τα R/B πουλάνε και έτοιμα, είναι φτηνά και υπάρχουν και στο aerial και στο linkshop.
Εχω 2 τέτοια passive και παίζουν μια χαρά.

----------


## tse0123

Babba, νομίζω πως αυτό http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=29 σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα  ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Thanx. Το τροφοδοτικό της μαμάς με 30m 1.5 ή 2.5 καλώδιο (διατομή) - προέκταση και κατάλληλα βυσματάκια θα παίξει? Πιο πολύ με νοιάζει η απώλεια που θα έχει με 30μ καλώδιο.

Αλλιώς θα πάω για λύση aerial.net.
Έχω ήδη poe υλοποίηση babba-made για το Wrt με το τροφοδοτικό της μαμας που παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## acoul

Το PoE το θέλεις για D-link & asus-like hardware που συνήθως θέλει γύρω στα 5 volt. Για wrt, soekris, wrap κλπ. που λειτουργούν από 9-20 volt αν δώσεις από κάτω 20+ volt για 30 μέτρα πρέπει να είσαι ok...

----------


## nbaltas

Ο κόμβος μου, nbaltas #6838, στήθηκε και πλέον αποτελεί κομμάτι του AWMN. Για την ενημέρωση νέων χρηστών δίνω τα πλήρη στοιχεία του κόμβου κ την τιμή αυτών, έτσι ώστε να έχουν μια εικόνα. Δεν αναφέρω τα μαγαζιά απο τα οποια τα προμηθευτηκα ομως για να μην κοπεί το μηνυμά μου για διαφήμιση. Όποιος θέλει να μάθει απο πού αγόρασα κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι ας μου στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα. Να σημειώσω ότι μένω Άνω Γλυφάδα, οπότε η πλειοψηφία των μαγαζιών αυτών βρίσκεται στην περιοχή, οπότε μελλοντικοί χρήστες που μένουν εδώ γύρω ίσως τους βολεύουν. Τέλος να πώ ότι ο κόμβος μου είναι ένα pc, που το είχα από παλια κ χρειάστηκα μονο wifi, ethernet και ηλεκτρολογικό κουτι για να παει ταράτσα.

Έχουμε κ λέμε λοιπόν:
PC (motherboard, cpu, ram, hd):0 ευρώ

Netgear MA311: 38ευρώ
Ethernet LevelOne 10/100: 8ευρώ
Ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί 45x30x18: 32ευρώ

Televes satdish 80cm: 28ευρώ
Βάση τοίχου για πιάτο: 20ευρώ
Ιστός 1.20m με σφηκτήρες: 8ευρώ
LanPoynt Feeder 2.4GHz 9dBi: 30ευρώ
Καλώδιο 3m N-type male-to-female: 25ευρώ
Pigtail R-SMA -> N-type male: 13ευρώ

Καλώδιο UTP 20m: 8ευρώ
Μπαλαντέζα 10m: 6ευρώ
Διάφορα μικροεξαρτήματα: 10ευρώ

ΣΥΝΟΛΟ: 226 ευρώ

Σίγουρα κάποια από τα παραπάνω εξαρτήματα μπορούν να βρεθούν πιο φτήνα (π.χ. σαν μεταχειρισμένα, είτε σαν ιδιοκατασκευή).

Για όποια πληροφορία στείλτε μου pm.

----------


## aprin

beginner's question

Το wrap θέλει οπωσδήποτε cf?

----------


## Vigor

Ναι

----------


## wiresounds

> beginner's question
> 
> Το wrap θέλει οπωσδήποτε cf?


Όχι.

Στο ένα wrap (αυτό με τις 3 LAN) έχω ένα Hitachi microdrive 4GB (3600 RPM speed 128 KB buffer 12 ms average seek time 8.33 ms average latency, maximum sustained data rate of over 7MB/sec) και έχω squid proxy με 3,5GB cache. Είναι ήσυχο και μικρό αλλά αρκετά ακριβό. Αυτό το σύστημα αντικατέστησε ένα παλιό PC που είχα για χρόνια για firewall με IPcop.

Έχω δοκιμάσει και microdrives IBM/Iomega των 340ΜΒ αλλά δεν τα αναγνωρίζει το wrap.

----------


## mojiro

> beginner's question
> 
> Το wrap θέλει οπωσδήποτε cf?


ειναι το αποθυκευτικο του μεσο, επομενως ναι

----------


## acoul

> Στο ένα wrap (αυτό με τις 3 LAN) έχω ένα Hitachi microdrive 4GB (3600 RPM speed 128 KB buffer 12 ms average seek time 8.33 ms average latency, maximum sustained data rate of over 7MB/sec) και έχω squid proxy με 3,5GB cache. Είναι ήσυχο και μικρό αλλά αρκετά ακριβό. Αυτό το σύστημα αντικατέστησε ένα παλιό PC που είχα για χρόνια για firewall με IPcop.


Το Squid χρειάζεται μνήμη, κάτι που το wrap δεν έχει. Το squid θα καταστρέψει το MTBF ενός MD ή CF πολύ γρήγορα !! Για αυτό το λόγο το Voyage Linux κάνει set την CF σε read-only με το που ξεκινάει. Θα μπορούσες ίσως να βάλεις squid σε openwrt με samba αν oi χαμηλές I/O επιδόσεις δεν αποτελούν πρόβλημα ... !!

----------


## wiresounds

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν το microdrive είναι σκληρός δίσκος σε φυσικό format μίας CompactFlash. Ως σκληρός δίσκος μπορείς να γράψεις και να σβήσεις όσο θέλεις, σαν σε οποιοδήποτε σκληρό δίσκο.

Επίσης έχουν τεράστιες ανοχές (θερμοκρασίες, δονήσεις, πτώσεις) σε σχέση με τους σκληρούς δίσκους, μιας και έχουν σχεδιαστεί για φορητές συσκευές (φωτογραφικές μηχανές, iPod, κλπ).




> Στο ένα wrap (αυτό με τις 3 LAN) έχω ένα Hitachi microdrive 4GB (3600 RPM speed 128 KB buffer 12 ms average seek time 8.33 ms average latency, maximum sustained data rate of over 7MB/sec) και έχω squid proxy με 3,5GB cache. Είναι ήσυχο και μικρό αλλά αρκετά ακριβό. Αυτό το σύστημα αντικατέστησε ένα παλιό PC που είχα για χρόνια για firewall με IPcop.
> 
> 
> Το Squid χρειάζεται μνήμη, κάτι που το wrap δεν έχει.  Το squid θα καταστρέψει το MTBF ενός MD ή CF πολύ γρήγορα !! Για αυτό το λόγο το Voyage Linux κάνει set την CF σε read-only με το που ξεκινάει. Θα μπορούσες ίσως να βάλεις squid σε openwrt με samba αν oi χαμηλές I/O επιδόσεις δεν αποτελούν πρόβλημα ... !!


http://www.mikrotik.com/docs/ros/2.9/ip/webproxy




> Notes
> 
> By default the proxy cache can use as much disk space as there is allocated for it. When the system allocates the space for the proxy cache, 1/7th of the total partition (disk) size is reserved for the system, but not less than 50MB. The rest is left for the proxy cache. The system RAM size is considered as well when allocating the cache size. The cache size is limited so, that there are at least 15MB of RAM per 1GB of cache plus 55MB of RAM is reserved for the system. max-cache-size is also taken in account, so the cache will not occupy more than it is specified in this property. The effective limit is calculated as a minimum of all three limits. Note also that RouterOS supports up to 950MB of memory.


Το wrap έχει 128ΜΒ ram. Από αυτά τα 90 με 95ΜΒ είναι ελεύθερα, βλέποντας τα resources. Το cpu load είναι 5 - 10%. Πέντε μήνες που δουλεύει το microdrive με 2 χρήστες, έχει μαζέψει 400MB η cache.

----------


## dti

Νέο wrap 2c με 32 ΜΒ RAM σε σχετικά καλή τιμή (81.95€ + ΦΠΑ) στο wirelesslan.gr

----------


## aprin

Dti το προτείνεις;Σκεφτόμουν για ένα wrap 2Lan/2mPCI/128RAM αλλά έχει κοντά στα 130ευρώ

----------


## dti

Θα το πρότεινα μόνο ως client συσκευή, ή για ένα 802.11a bblink (και οριακά ένα δεύτερο interface σε 802.11b). 
Με mikrotik, το υπάρχον πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης και τον υπάρχοντα αριθμό class-c ip ranges, σε 4 wraps που έχω χρησιμοποιείται κάπου 31,5 ΜΒ RAM σταθερά σε όλες τις συσκευές.

----------


## acoul

Για 8+ Ευρώ θα διάλεγα το 64Mb version.

----------


## aprin

Το θέλω για 2bb σε a,δε θέλω όμως να παίζει οριακά,οπότε να πάω σε 128 ram ή είναι ικανοποιητικά τα 64;

----------


## wiresounds

> Το θέλω για 2bb σε a,δε θέλω όμως να παίζει οριακά,οπότε να πάω σε 128 ram ή είναι ικανοποιητικά τα 64;


Στα άλλα δύο wrap 2c (1Lan, 2wifi) που έχω και αυτά είναι με 128ΜΒ ram. Πάντα είναι καλά να έχεις παραπάνω ram παρά να μην σου φτάνει. Ειδικά σε κλειστές πλατφόρμες που δεν μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν.

----------


## Shintaa

Ειναι δυνατον με σκληρο αντι για CF και Linux στο Warp να εγκαταστισουμε καποιο π2π προγραμμα ετσι ωστε να λειτουργει 24/7 και απλα να "τραβαμε" μετα στο πισι οτι θελουμε, απο τον δισκο στο wrap?

----------


## KYROS

Δώστε μου την γνώμη σας 
Σε τραρατσο PC 300MHz μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω σαν λειτουργικό μόνο Mikrotik και να έχω πλήρη τηλεχειρισμό από PC με XP

----------


## dti

> Δώστε μου την γνώμη σας 
> Σε τραρατσο PC 300MHz μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω σαν λειτουργικό μόνο Mikrotik και να έχω πλήρη τηλεχειρισμό από PC με XP


Φυσικά!
Απλά δεν θα σηκώνει πιθανότατα πάνω από 1 interface σε 802.11a (full bandwith).

----------


## KYROS

Επανέρχομαι επειδή μαζεύω υλικό για κόμβο και αμφιταλαντεύομαι , για ταρατσο PC

Ένα 333 ΜΗΖ P2 αξίζει τον κόπο να το εκμεταλλευτώ, η να το πετάξω;

----------


## dti

Εφόσον έχει μνήμη 64 Mb τουλάχιστον, μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για 2 links σε 802.11a ή 1 802.11a κι ένα ap σε b.

----------


## wiresounds

> Επανέρχομαι επειδή μαζεύω υλικό για κόμβο και αμφιταλαντεύομαι , για ταρατσο PC
> 
> Ένα 333 ΜΗΖ P2 αξίζει τον κόπο να το εκμεταλλευτώ, η να το πετάξω;


Κοίτα. Το wrap που οριακά δεν βγάζει δύο full a (αν λειτουργούν με μικρότερο bandwidth είναι ok), είναι ένα πολύ γρήγορο 486 που τρέχει στα 266MHz. Το wrap βγάζει άνετα ένα full a και ένα full b.

Ένα PII νομίζω ότι θα πάει αρκετά καλύτερα.

----------


## ngia

To wrap δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλευτεί ούτε ένα a, αν αυτό είναι κλειδωμένο στα 54 με fastframes, nstreme κτλ
To routerboard οριακά καλύπτει ένα if - που να εργάζεται με όλες τις δυνατότητες που δίνει το atheros.

δαγκωτό pc..

όσοι είχαν pc ήταν οι πρώτοι που γύρισαν εύκολα σε a, και θα γυρίσουν σε n ή ότι άλλο βγει, οι υπόλοιποι αναβαθμίζουν τις παλιές συσκευές σε νέες..

p3/p2 333/400 κατελάχιστον για κάποιον που σκέφτεται τουλάχιστον 2 if.

----------


## ngia

> Ένα 333 ΜΗΖ P2 αξίζει τον κόπο να το εκμεταλλευτώ, η να το πετάξω


θα σου βγάζει 20-30mbps ανάλογα με το τι έχεις ενεργοποιήσει στις atheros
αν δεν έχεις κάτι καλύτερο , το βάζεις, φορτώνεις ιφ και όταν το δεις μετά από καιρό να ζορίζεται το αλλάζεις

----------


## KYROS

OK επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν οι αλλαγές, μάλλον δεν προχωράω με αυτό,
και θα βάλω ένα 800 pc 

Ευχαριστώ πάντως, θα χρειαστώ την γνώμη σας πάλι σύντομα όταν αρχίσω να μοντάρω.
 ::

----------


## ngia

ακριβά ακόμα.. αλλά σίγουρα το μέλλον..μικρά σε όγκο, κατανάλωση pc, με επαρκή όμως επεξεργαστική ισχύ, θα είναι πάνω στο γραφείο μας, στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, στην τηλεόραση, στο ψυγείο μας...
και φυσικά και στην ταράτσα μας.

π.χ http://www.logicsupply.com/product_info ... cts_id/490
http://www.logicsupply.com/default.php/cPath/87

----------


## dti

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα! Πότε πάμε καμιά ομαδική;  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> To wrap δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλευτεί ούτε ένα a, αν αυτό είναι κλειδωμένο στα 54 με fastframes, nstreme κτλ
> To routerboard οριακά καλύπτει ένα if - που να εργάζεται με όλες τις δυνατότητες που δίνει το atheros.
> 
> δαγκωτό pc..
> 
> όσοι είχαν pc ήταν οι πρώτοι που γύρισαν εύκολα σε a, και θα γυρίσουν σε n ή ότι άλλο βγει, οι υπόλοιποι αναβαθμίζουν τις παλιές συσκευές σε νέες..
> 
> p3/p2 333/400 κατελάχιστον για κάποιον που σκέφτεται τουλάχιστον 2 if.


Νικήτα αναφερόμουν σε απλό full a.

Πάντως τα mini-itx με Pentium M cpu είναι ακριβά όπως λες
http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/328
Commell LV-675D
1 x PCI
2 x miniPCI

249.00 EUR 


και θέλουν και έξτρα και την cpu, 98.40 EUR
http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/334

σε σχέση με τα mini-itx που τα έχουν επάνω.

Μετά θέλεις και μνήμη, δίσκο ή CF με adaptor, τροφοδοτικό ή DC-DC.

Με τα ίδια λεφτά παίρνεις 3 routerboards ή και περισσότερα wrap, τρέχεις OSPF εσωτερικά και έχεις και redundancy. Αποκλείεται να πέσουν όλα μαζί.

----------


## acoul

> To wrap δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλευτεί ούτε ένα a, αν αυτό είναι κλειδωμένο στα 54 με fastframes, nstreme κτλ
> To routerboard οριακά καλύπτει ένα if - που να εργάζεται με όλες τις δυνατότητες που δίνει το atheros.


Το wrap δουλεύει μια χαρά με δύο atheros και Voyage Linux προσφέροντας 22Mbit σε κάθε link. Είναι το μόνο που καταναλώνει 4 watt και μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί ακριβώς πίσω από την κεραία εκπομπής με το μικρότερο δυνατό καλώδιο κεραίας.

Η μικρή κατανάλωση και το χαμηλό profile το καθιστούν ιδανικό και μοναδικό σαν λύση για ταράτσες που απαιτούν κάτι τέτοιο και φυσικά με χαμηλότερο λογαριασμό ηλεκτρικού. Επιπλέον η μικρή κατανάλωση που έχει μεταφράζεται σε λιγότερες πιθανότητες να πάθει ζημιά κάποιο από τα εξαρτήματά του τις πολύ ζεστές μέρες του καλοκαιριού.

Σχετικά με τα turbo, netstream, packet compression κλπ, είμαι ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτικός για την πραγματική τους απόδοση πέρα από το γεγονός ότι υπερφορτώνουν το CPU. Θα χαρώ να μου υποδείξει κάποιος στατιστικά κίνησης από links που δουλεύουν σε ταχύτητες πάνω των 22Mbit.

----------


## ngia

Τα wrap, routerboard αποτελούν σαφώς περιορισμό για κάποιον που θέλει να στραγγίξει τις κάρτες.
Είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου να βγει κάτι καλύτερο, αλλά μέχρι να βγει το pc είναι η λύση για τα πρεζάκια της ταχύτητας.
Το PC είναι λιγότερο αξιόπιστο λόγω κατανάλωσης, αλλά με σωστή εγκατάσταση, μέχρι να χαλάσει θα έχουν βγει wrap των 4GHz.

Το nstream , fast frames (όχι turbo γιατί πιάνει διπλάσιο φάσμα) απλά κάνουν πιο aaποδωτικό το πρωτόκολλο ελαττώνοντας το Overhead. 

Tα 40mbps σε απλό κανάλι (tcp) που πέτυχε ο bliz στο μεταξύ μας, με 1mw στα 2.6κμ, όταν ξεφορτώθηκε το routerboard το αποδεικνύουν. bliz ?

----------


## freenet

40mbps? με nstreme?
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Επιβεβαιώνω…. Πάνω από 22 Mbit με nstream very easily ακόμα και τα 22 είναι λίγα χωρίς nstream πάει μέχρι 24-25Μbit…. Δοκιμή με turbo και nstream σε ιδανικά κοντινά λίνk κάτω του Km πάνε πάνω από 40Mbit… μπορεί και πολύ παραπάνω… σε ποιο μακρινά δεν ξέρω δεν απαντάω…

Έτσι γιατί εμείς είμαστε τρελοί που προσπαθούμε κούτσα κούτσα να βάλουμε P4 από 1.6 και πάνω. Έξω τα routerboard και τα wrap…. Κοστίζουν πολύ παραπάνω από ένα set επεξεργαστή και mobo (πχ από e-bay) ενώ αν δεν είναι απόλυτη ανάγκη να τα χρησιμοποιήσετε…. Μην το κάνετε. 

Έχουμε πει πάμπολλες φορές γιατί. 

Περιπτώσεις στις οποίες ναι είναι αποδεκτή η χρήση τους.

1.	Προβλήματα με θερμοκρασίες
2.	Προβλήματα με την πολυκατοικία ακα χρήση διακριτικού εξοπλισμού
3.	Χρήση σαν deluxe AP… ένα BB σε α και ένα AP σε b
4.	Unattended installations (και αυτά πάλι με τα απαραίτητα παρελκόμενα που απαιτεί ένα unattended installation).
5.	Client Πολυτελείας
6.	Κόμβους με λίγα bb και χαμηλό traffic. Και αυτό πάλι στερεί κάποιο Peak που ίσως χρειαστεί κάποια φορά… σπάνια μεν αλλά γιατί όχι?

Επίσης ότι είναι VIA θα έλεγα μακριά… δεν έχουν και την καλύτερη φήμη για σταθερότητα σε 24/7 εφαρμογές… 

Wiresounds very sexy board. Αλλά υπάρχουν ιδίου μεγέθους board για Tualatin (Ίσως από τους ποιο αποδοτικούς μετά τον P4 Mobile σε Watt/RawPower) που τα βρίσκεις κοψοχρονιά σε stock ή e-bay με 1 PCI και καθόλου miniPCI… μέχρι 8 IF σε ένα κουτάκι που δεν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσαμε για τα wrt

Με άλλα λόγια αν θέλουμε να στραγγίξουμε και το τελευταίο Mbit από ένα κόμβο αρχίζουμε από Board, CPU, λειτουργικό, Ifs, pigtails, Καλώδια, connectors, Κεραίες, επιλογή συντρόφων για τα λινκ μας, πολύ καλό κεντράρισμα και επιλογή καναλιών… και πάμε από την αρχή για fine-tuning

Ακόμα και με Link που ξεπερνάνε τα 30Mbit δεν νομίζω ότι πληρώ ούτε το 50% από τα παραπάνω… πόσο μάλλον κάποιοι που αυτά τα νούμερα τα βρίσκουν φανταστικά…

Think twice… εγώ βρίσκω ότι στο 70% των περιπτώσεων, η αγορά routerboard και wrap είναι άσκοπη και απλά μεταδίδεται σαν αρρώστια από τους παλαιούς και τους παλαιότερους… υπάρχουν πάμπολλες καλύτερες λύσεις στα ίδια λεφτά.

Αλλά δεν βαριέσαι… εμείς τα γράφουμε έτσι τυπικά… το τι θα επιλέξει κάποιος... είναι άλλου παπα…

----------


## acoul

Χμμμ να δούμε και μερικά στατιστικά κίνησης ... ??? Για 2-3Mbit παραπάνω πάντως δεν αξίζει ο φόρτος του CPU ... Όσο για τα ταρατσο-PC μου έρχονται στο μυαλό οι λάτρεις βινυλίου που έλεγαν όχι στον ψηφιακό ήχο ... Το μέλλον βρίσκεται στις μικροσυσκευές, και όσοι θέλουν να κοιτούν μπροστά παλεύουν με όλο και πιο μικρότερες συσκευές. WiFi και embeded πάνε μαζί ... !!

----------


## NiKoSaEi

μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι οι συσκευες τυπου wrap δεν εχουν μηχανικα μερη που σημαινει λιγοτερες φθορες!!!
Πιστευω οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο ενα router-pc να πεσει απο ενα wrap

----------


## NetTraptor

Μακάρι ρε παιδιά… και εγώ θέλω κάτι που να χωράει στην παλάμη… να routarei 300Μbit να κοστίζει μέχρι 250euro και να είναι ποιο σταθερό από ένα P4 με τις κουδουνίστρες για εξαρτήματα…

Μέχρι τότε όμως… τα embedded… είναι απλώς αργά και ακριβά για αυτό που προσφέρουν… someday I wish too…

Έως τότε κάντε μια βόλτα από το ebay… έχει miniATX και flex Board με 30-50 ευρω και καμιά 30αρια Tualatin αραδιασμένους… συνολικό κόστος όχι περισσότερο από 70-80 ευρω

Στατιστικά Alex δεν θα δεις… θα σε βάλω στον πειρασμό να περάσεις Mikrotik και να με επαληθεύσεις μόνος σου… μόνο μην ντραπείς… μολόγα το όταν το δεις…  ::   ::   ::  

Βαριέμαι να αποδεικνύω ότι δεν είμαι ελέφαντας 200 φορές… 

Δεν λέω άλλα τα πλεονεκτήματα του linux και των wrap… δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν… ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του…

----------


## aangelis

> OK επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν οι αλλαγές, μάλλον δεν προχωράω με αυτό,
> και θα βάλω ένα 800 pc 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως, θα χρειαστώ την γνώμη σας πάλι σύντομα όταν αρχίσω να μοντάρω.


Εαν θα βαλεις ενα p3 στα 800mhz θα μπορέσεις να κανεις 2-3 bblink σε a.
Και ο κόμβος που συνδέεσαι ενα τετοιο routeropc εχει και παιζει μια χαρα με 3 bblink σε a και 1 ap.

----------


## ngia

> Με άλλα λόγια αν θέλουμε να στραγγίξουμε και το τελευταίο Mbit από ένα κόμβο αρχίζουμε από Board, CPU, λειτουργικό, Ifs, pigtails, Καλώδια, connectors, Κεραίες, επιλογή συντρόφων για τα λινκ μας, πολύ καλό κεντράρισμα και επιλογή καναλιών… και πάμε από την αρχή για fine-tuning


+ μεγάλες κεραίες, ώστε να έχουμε απόρριψη τυχόν θορύβου
+ απόλυτα καθαρή οπτική επαφή
+ nstreme για αποδωτική χρήση του διαύλου,
+ ελάχιστη δυνατή ισχύ 1mw, ώστε να δουλεύουν γραμμικά οι συσκευές -στα 54 κυρίως είναι απαραίτητο, να μην μασάνε από στάσιμα και να μην παρεμβάλουν οι κάρτες μεταξύ τους
+ single channel ώστε να χρησιμοποιούμε αποδωτικά το φάσμα
+ short preamble, χρησιμοποιούμε την μικρή κεφαλή για να συγχρονίσει το πλαίσιο
+fix size πλαίσια στα 4000 bytes, ίσον λιγότερες επιβεβαιώσεις 
+κλείδωμα του ρυθμού για τα πλαίσια και την κεφαλή τους στα 54mbpsαπό την πλευρά του ap.

το αποτέλεσμα θα σας κάνει να νιώσετε άλλος κόμβος..έτσι νιώθω και 'γω σήμερα μετά την χτεσινή επιδρομή του bliz στον κόμβο μου όπου γύρισε όλες οι κάρτες στο 1mw. (thanks αλλά μη μας γίνει και συνήθειο ε)

στο σχήμα είναι ένας p3/450, όπου στα if έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί όλα τα καλούδια..όλη η κίνηση είναι through και η cpu δεν φαίνεται να μασάει..σπρώχνοντας 80Mbps

----------


## ngia

> 40mbps? με nstreme?


εσύ να ξερογλείφεσαι..με το wrap δε θα τα δεις ποτέ...

----------


## freenet

νικήτα έχω κι ένα ρουτεράκι pc με P2 350 πάνω και εχω ηδη ενα αλφακι και παω για ακόμα 1 συν το ΑΡ που παιζει.
Μπορω να τα ονειρευτω?Παω να πειραματιστω στο μονιμο πειραματοζωο μου τον davidcas να δουμε τι θα βγαλουμε απο τις ρυθμισεις που προτεινεις!!
Θελω κι εγώ 40Mbps  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

τι να σου κάνω που τώρα κατεβάζουν τα κερατα τους και δεν θελω να τους γειώσω.Υπομνημα το ποστ του Νικήτα και δοκιμές μετα σε προχωρημένες ωρες.

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχουν στατιστικά κίνησης και packet loss του τελευταίου μήνα να δούμε τα περιβόητα 40mbps ή έχουμε μπλέξει με το τμήμα πωλήσεων της MikroTik ... ??

----------


## wiresounds

> Υπάρχουν στατιστικά κίνησης και packet loss του τελευταίου μήνα να δούμε τα περιβόητα 40mbps ή έχουμε μπλέξει με το τμήμα πωλήσεων της MikroTik ... ??


Αλέξανδρε δεν είναι ανάγκη να τσιγκλάς τον Νικήτα σε κάθε post. Έχετε τις διαφορές σας, αλλά να μην γινόμαστε γραφικοί και γυρνάμε σε άλλες εποχές του AWMN.

Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## ngia

Το ccq δίνει το μετρήσιμο σε σχέση με το θεωρητικό εύρος που υποστηρίζει η ζεύξη.
100% σημαίνει όχι λάθη.

----------


## freenet

Υστερα απο τις οδηγίες που έδωσε ο Νικήτας στο ποστ του παραπάνω έκανα δοκιμές στο λινκ με davidcas.Η διαφορά είναι καραμπινάτη  ::   ::  
Από 20mbps send/receive τωρα πήγε κοντά στο 37mbps!!!
Και σε ταυτόχρονο send/receive έχουμε κοντά στα 20mbps!!!!
Thanks Νικήτα!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

> +fix size πλαίσια στα 4000 bytes, ίσον λιγότερες επιβεβαιώσεις


  ::   ::   ::   :: 

ΕDIT : μαλλον το frame limit στο nstream ενοοεις ? ε ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Yap....

To project με τα Nstream είναι μια ιστορία δοκιμών η οποία έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό «όλως περιέργως» ταυτόχρονα από πολλούς. Ο blitz δε θα πρέπει να γράψει διπλωματική σε αυτό μου φαίνετε καθότι είναι ο πρώτος από τον οποίο άκουσα εντυπώσεις πριν περίπου 1 χρόνο (ίσως και λιγότερο) και με έβαλε στην πρίζα… 
Όσο μεγαλώνει το traffic τόσο στύβονται τα λίνκ που πρέπει και έτσι φτάσαμε να λέμε για κάτι τόσο specific σε ρυθμίσεις… 

Τα αποτελέσματα βελτίωσης του traffic είναι εντυπωσιακά…. Και όσο ποιο νέο Version MT έχει κάποιος τόσο ποιο σταθερό γίνετε…

Και εγώ πριν 5-6 μήνες που άρχισα να πασπατεύω δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου….

Anyway… ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα μας χρειαστεί τόσο BB στο σύντομο μέλλον… είναι λίγο cpu hungry το άτιμο…  ::   ::

----------


## alg0

> Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα! Πότε πάμε καμιά ομαδική;


Ειμαι μεσα για 1 wrap/routerboard, μαζευτητε!!

----------


## freenet

> Yap....
> 
> Τα αποτελέσματα βελτίωσης του traffic είναι εντυπωσιακά…. Και όσο ποιο νέο Version MT έχει κάποιος τόσο ποιο σταθερό γίνετε…


Στην εκδοση 2.9.20 ή την 2.9.17 υπάρχουν κάποιες επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις σε σχέση με την 2.9.6 ώστε να δώσει το κάτι παραπάνω στο λινκ?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Στην εκδοση 2.9.20 ή την 2.9.17 υπάρχουν κάποιες επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις σε σχέση με την 2.9.6 ώστε να δώσει το κάτι παραπάνω στο λινκ?


Ρυθμίσεις Όχι αλλά ο wifi driver είναι ανανεωμένος… δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο version έγινε το wireless-test πακέτο mainstream… νομίζω στο 2.9.17  ::

----------


## KYROS

Ερώτηση προς τους γνωρίζοντες 

Επειδή βρίσκομαι σε έρευνα αγοράς λύστε μου κάποιες απορίες.

Σκοπεύω να αγοράσω το WRAP1E1128 έχει 2 miniPCI και 2 lan 
Μπορώ να συνδέσω στην μια LAN το AP που έχω ώστε στις 2 miniPCI 
να βάλω 2 κάρτες 802.11a για γέφυρα.
Και αν ξέρετε αν έχουν φορτωμένο το λειτουργικό, εάν δηλαδή είναι έτοιμο προς χρήση.

----------


## vegos

> Ερώτηση προς τους γνωρίζοντες 
> 
> Επειδή βρίσκομαι σε έρευνα αγοράς λύστε μου κάποιες απορίες.
> 
> Σκοπεύω να αγοράσω το WRAP1E1128 έχει 2 miniPCI και 2 lan 
> Μπορώ να συνδέσω στην μια LAN το AP που έχω ώστε στις 2 miniPCI 
> να βάλω 2 κάρτες 802.11a για γέφυρα.
> Και αν ξέρετε αν έχουν φορτωμένο το λειτουργικό, εάν δηλαδή είναι έτοιμο προς χρήση.


Θα λειτουργήσει κανονικά (θα κάνει και το routing του κλπ) και θα έχεις μια συσκευή που θα τα κάνει όλα, με μερικές υποχωρήσεις στο bandwidth που θα επιτρέπει να περάσει, όπως είπαν και παραπάνω...

Αν και η αλήθεια είναι.. Όπως είπε κι ο Στέλιος (Ifaistos) πιο πάνω, στο 95% των περιπτώσεων του awmn, δεν θα γονατίσει ποτέ το wrap  ::

----------


## KYROS

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις , αλλά επειδή ακόμα είμαι αμφιταλαντευόμενος ας μου πει κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί PC σε κόμβο τη ισχύ καταναλώνει το μηχάνημα του.  ::

----------


## acoul

Αν η επεξεργαστική ισχύ είναι βασική προϋπόθεση, υπάρχουν λύσεις βασισμένες σε Pentium-M (mobile) CPU με πολύ μικρότερη κατανάλωση από τα σύγχρονα CPU. Το μειονέκτημα του ταρατσο-PC είναι ότι μαζεύει όλες τις κεραίες σε ένα σημείο της ταράτσας και στην περίπτωση πολλών BB links - κάτι που το plug-me-in δεν συνιστά - οι πολλές κεραίες θυμίζουν πύργους κινητής τηλεφωνίας !!

Παράδειγμα διασκορπισμένων κεραιών αποτελεί ο κόμβος ozonet με σχετικές φωτογραφίες εδώ: Internet,Wireless και στατιστικά κίνησης εδώ:Internet,Wireless

----------


## ngia

Εδώ μπορείς να δεις έναν από τους πιο δυνατούς δρομολογητές του δικτύου. Σήμερα δρομολογούσε κατά μέσο όρο κοντά στα 32Mbps, μοιρασμένο σε 9if, διαμέσω του. Κάποια από τα if έχουν ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη κίνηση με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεται όλη την διαπερατότητα που μπορεί να δώσει η atheros, και άρα και την αντίστοιχη cpu από κάτω.
http://status.spirosco.awmn/
Με κατανεμημένα wrapakia αυτό δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις. Μεγαλύτερο διαχειριστικό κόστος, μεγαλύτερο κόστος, μικρότερη ελεγξιμότητα, και περιορισμός της κίνησης από την cpu.

αντίστοιχα αυτός http://www.ngia.awmn/
προώθούσε κατά μέσο όρο 22Mbps διαμέσω του, σε 13 if, συν 4Mbps από το lan προς τα έξω. Εδώ είναι κατανεμημένη διάρθρωση με δύο δυνατούς με pc για τα καλά λινκ και δύο αδύνατα wrap που έχουν τα πιο ασθενικά if ώστε να μην αποτελούν κόφτες.
Να σημειωθεί ότι σε ώρες αιχμής η κίνηση γίνεται τυπικά τρεις φορές μεγαλύτερη από τη μέση, επομένως θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη τα στατιστικά τότε. Συν τοις άλλοις πρέπει να δούμε και την αύξηση της κίνησης στο δίκτυο, παρά την αύξηση των συνδέσεων, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να σχεδιάζουμε τον κόμβο μας κάνοντας όλες τις απαραίτητες προβλέψεις.

Εδώ μπορείς να δεις κάποιες μετρήσεις για την κατανάλωση
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... &start=315




> Μετρήθηκε η κατανάλωση ως εξής: 
> 
> server (2.4celeron, 9HD) = 135W 
> P3 - 450 - MT router = 55W 
> P2 - 400 - MT router = 50W 
> 2switch+2wrap+linksys+dlink=30W 
> Σύνολο = 270W 
> 
> Ένα μικρό μέρος από αυτά είναι απώλειες πάνω στο UPS. 
> ...

----------


## acoul

Οι παραπάνω δύο κόμβοι αποτελούν ένα καλό παράδειγμα των προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζουν και θα συνεχίσουν να αντιμετωπίζουν, όσο και αν πιέζουν το CPU, τις κάρτες, το compression και άλλα proprietary σχήματα οι λεγόμενοι υπερ-κόμβοι του δικτύου. Όσο δεν θα γίνεται σωστός σχεδιασμός και καταμερισμός του δικτύου, το bottleneck θα παραμένει σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία ανεξάρτητα πόσο προσπαθούμε να “τσιτώσουμε” τα links.

Αντίθετα με ένα σωστό σχεδιασμό του δικτύου και πολλούς κόμβους να αναλαμβάνουν εναλλακτική δρομολόγηση και κίνηση, το δίκτυο θα αποδίδει πιο γρήγορα, πιο σταθερά και με καλύτερη και μεγαλύτερη κάλυψη. Το plug-me-in σωστά τονίζει όχι σε φαινόμενα υπερ-κόμβων φτάνοντας έτσι στην υπερβολή. 3-4 BackBone links είναι αρκετά για λειτουργικούς κόμβους κορμού.

Οι ισχυρισμοί περί ακαταλληλότητας hardware εξοπλισμού και ελεύθερου και ανοικτού λογισμικού, είναι βασισμένες στη λογική υπερ-κόμβων που κάνουν χρήση εμπορικού, κλειστού και proprietary λογισμικού, MikroTik στη προκειμένη περίπτωση, με τα γνωστά προβλήματα που υπάρχουν σε θέματα υποστήριξης bugs, ασυμβατότητας στα πρότυπα κλπ., και σε “τσιτωμένα” links που προσωπικά με βρίσκουν αντίθετο στη λογική και φιλοσοφία !!

Το δίκτυο του AWMN είναι καλό να βασίζεται σε ανοικτές και ελεύθερες αρχιτεκτονικές και να παράγει και προάγει γνώση, έρευνα, ανάπτυξη εξασφαλίζοντας έτσι ένα ελεύθερο και με συνεχή εξέλιξη δίκτυο. Η λογική του: “πάτα το κουμπί και πάμε για φραπέ” θα δημιουργήσει άφθονα προβλήματα στην ποιότητα, ανάπτυξη και διαθεσιμότητα του AWMN.

----------


## ngia

Μην τα μπλέκεις, μιλάμε για κατάλληλο υλικό που να μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει τωρινές και μελλοντικές ανάγκες.
Η κίνηση αυξάνει διαρκώς, μαζί με την αύξηση των λινκ και αυτό είναι γεγονός. Γιατί λοιπόν να μην έχεις εξοπλισμό που να ταιριάζει καλύτερα στις τωρινές και μελλοντικές ανάγκες?
Δεν κατανοώ γιατί πρέπει να οδηγούμε τους νέους σε ακριβότερο εξοπλισμό που ξέρουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή (τουλ. όσοι ενδιαφερθούν για το καλύτερο), θα τον αλλάξουν.

Δεν έχει σχέση με υπερκόμβους και υποκόμβους, και ένα κόμβο με δύο if να πάρεις όπου κάνει ή θα κάνει σημαντική κινηση χρειάζεται επαρκές hardware.

Και γω έχω wraps, το ένα για ap , το άλλο για δύο λιγότερο σημαντικά if, το άλλο για εφεδρεία-δοκιμές.
Να το βάλω όμως πάνω σε σημαντικά λινκ όπου περνά ή τραβώ σημαντική κίνηση και να αποτελούν το bottleneck δεν το κάνω γιατί είναι παράλογο .

Τέλος υπενθυμίζω ότι στο plugmein αναφέρει και ότι τα λινκ πρέπει να βγαίνουν με οπτική επαφή με καλές κεραίες και με σωστή ευθυγράμμιση.

----------


## mojiro

> *Προτεινόμενο SETUP για client σε 802.11b*
> CPU: Pentium 1 166 MHz - τσάμπα
> Motherboard: Mini AT - τσάμπα
> RAM: 32 MBytes - τσάμπα έως 5eu
> PSU: AT 120 Watt - τσάμπα
> WIFI: Atheros 5212/5213(+ MPci Adapter + NType Female Pigtail) - 40eu
> LAN: Realtek RTL-8139 - τσάμπα έως 12eu
> HD/CF: 80 MBytes - τσάμπα(HD) ή 11eu(CF 128mb + CF->IDE Adapter)
> OS: Mikrotik 2.9.27 - www.mikrotik.com - ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/mikrotik/repository/
> ...


σε περίπτωση που το link αυτό πρέπει να μετατραπεί σε 802.11a, χρειάζεται
αλλαγή μόνο στο feeder, μιας και από μόνος του ο επεξεργαστής μπορεί να
βγάλει σχετικά εύκολα 45mbit με χρήση nstreme.

άρα



> FEEDER: Handmade Cantenna - 10eu έως 25eu


άμα τώρα χρειαστούν περισσότερα backbone links...



> 1 Link -> P1 200MHz
> 2 Links -> P2 350MHz
> 3 Links -> P2/3 450MHz - 667MHz
> 4 Links -> P3 900MHz - 1200MHz
> 5 Links και πάνω -> P4 1,5GHz


Για ευκολότερη διαχείριση, προτείνετε να μη ξεπερνάτε τα 4 Link ανά
Router. Όχι ότι δε μπορούν να φτάσουν και τα 12 Link σε ένα μηχάνημα
αλλά... οκ θα σας δυσκολέψει αρκετά στη συντήρηση τους...  :: 

________________________________________
edit: διόρθωση τιμών

----------


## mojiro

Με την έλευση των Bullets το κόστος πέφτει αισθητά ενώ πλέον δεν έχουμε απώλειες από τα καλώδια. Επομένως το κόστος και τα υλικά διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:




> *Προτεινόμενο SETUP για client σε 802.11b*
> Ubiquity Bullet2, 802.11b/g AP-CPE - 38eu
> POE + PSU - 18eu
> *Σύνολο 56eu*
> 
> ΙΣΤΟΣ: τυπικός γαλβανιζέ + αντηρίδες + στριφόνια κλπ... - 12eu έως 35eu
> ΠΙΑΤΟ: 80 cm σιδερένιο - 12eu έως 25eu
> FEEDER: Yagi 9db - 20eu έως 33eu
> ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ LAN: UTP CAT 5 - 0.16eu έως 0.22eu το μέτρο
> ...


άρα σε σχέση με πριν έχουμε ένα ελάχιστο κόστος στα 106ευ! για ένα πλήρες σύστημα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πωω χαλάρωσε! Δεν κατεβάζει ισχύ το ρημάδι είπαμε!

----------


## socrates

Έτσι είναι... όσο δεν κατεβάζει ισχύ δεν μπορεί να είναι και προτεινόμενο  ::

----------

